# Tiny cut/tear on bum



## MNORBURY

My lo keeps getting upset when she's trying to poo and it looks like she has a tiny cut which is obv opening and hurting when she tries to go.

Can I put cream on it and if so which? 

Thankyou


----------



## Miss_Bump

Poor love :hugs:

Not sure what cream to use hun but hope she gets better soon


----------



## Jchihuahua

I'm afraid I don't know what to suggest but poor little thing :hugs:.


----------



## winegums

This exact thing happened to my LO last week he is 2yrs 4months.

I went to the doctor and she prescribed lactoluse I think itscalled and I give him a spoonful every night he loves the taste. He's been pooing so well and regularly no discomfort ever since!!!

Go to the docs they are very helpful and understanding :) xx


----------



## jaybee

hi hon, I think it is called fissure, and is a tear in the anus. usually due to big stools passing too quickly. adults get it quite a lot.
Lactolase id perfect as it softens the stools and will help it pass, so def take lo to the dr's.
Not sure about cream, sorry.
HTH xx


----------



## kirst1805

Yup, Gem had the same when she was constipated, she was given Lactulose to help her, and i used a tiny bit of sudocrem when i changed her, it soon healed once the constipation had been dealt with.

Although I left it a bit too long and now she is scared to go and she tries to hold it in. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## indy and lara

I second Sudocrem. Emma has had awful nappies for the last month because of teething drool and occsionally gets tiny cuts on her bum. Sudocrem is great as a barrier cream.


----------



## winegums

oh yes i agree get it sorted asap otherwise children that age can very quickly become scared to 'go'


----------



## Tegans Mama

I would definitely go to your GP. It sounds like an anal fissure, which will heal when the stool is soft enough to pass without causing retearing. x


----------



## mummy2shania

kirst1805 said:


> Yup, Gem had the same when she was constipated, she was given Lactulose to help her, and i used a tiny bit of sudocrem when i changed her, it soon healed once the constipation had been dealt with.
> 
> Although I left it a bit too long and now she is scared to go and she tries to hold it in. :dohh:
> 
> xxx

my daughter does exactly the same


----------



## muddles

We can't use Sudocrem on our Lo as it makes his bum really sore so we use Calendula Nappy Cream (Waitrose sell it but other places do too) it's made by Weleda and has cleared up any sore patches on his bum quickly. I'd say go to the docs and ask if they can give anything to help your LO to pass stools more easily.


----------



## Kte

Defo speak to the doc so they can help soften the stools. Creme won't really do much, once the stools are sorted the fissure will then heal. You could try LO in a sitz bath to help too :flower:


----------



## mummy2shania

My little girl has the same problems she has had this for years she is now 3 years old, at first they put her on lactulose but it wasnt much help she is now on movicol and it works wonders she doesnt struggle with her poos now just finding it difficult to toilet train for school as they are rather soft.. i am reducing her dose but i dont want to go back to rock hard stools cos she will be in pain again just hope she gets better soon.


----------

